# which 2.1 speakers, budget <1500



## forever (Mar 24, 2007)

*i want to know what would be the best option for a 2.1 speakers for desktop, the max im allowed to spend is 1500 (nothing above it), i dont intend to play it very loud so im rather looking for performance, what would be the best choice, plz reply with a model no. , tyvm *


----------



## amolsarode (Mar 24, 2007)

Either go for 
Altec lansing 121i
OR
Creative SBS 2.1

Both will be around Rs 1200/-


----------



## forever (Mar 24, 2007)

was always in a fix between those two, which 1 should be preferred over the other in terms of quality , thnx


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 24, 2007)

i prefer creative over altec lansing


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 24, 2007)

At that budget, I would suggest Altec Lansing  121i worth Rs.1200/- with a 9W RMS. If you are able increase your budget by Rs.500/-, go for Artis S444 (MRP Rs.2000/-) which has 15W RMS.


----------



## forever (Mar 25, 2007)

ok, thnx for the replies  i cant remember but digit did a review on speakers some months back but i cant find it, if anyone would be kind enough to tell the standings of creative 2.1 and altec lansing 2.1 then it would be nice, thnx


----------

